# This new weed started popping up around my yard. Help me figure out what it is, please.



## tynick (Jul 19, 2019)

Im in Phoenix, Arizona and trying to grow Bermuda for the first time.

These "things" have been popping up around the yard for the last week or two. Please help me identify so I can try to kill them.

Here are a few pictures of my yard and the weed. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@tynick Looks like crabgrass.


----------



## tynick (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks. That was my guess but wanted to confirm before wasting Quinclorac.

Grass is about 3 months old in its first year.

Should I blanket or spot spray?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@tynick some bermuda cultivars are sensitive to quinclorac apps, so you might want to test it on a small area first. I don't believe that quinclorac has any soil residual, so blanket spraying would only be beneficial if you have it scattered throughout the lawn.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

You can also just dig them up with a weed tool or screwdriver, if they aren't too plentiful yet.


----------

